# Mystery pressure balance cartridge



## 4x4fiend (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't for the life of me find a replacement pressure balance cartridge for my single handle tub.
I have taken it into several plumbing shops and they can't identify it, the only one who did say soemthing about it mentioned foremost. Google search of the only numbers on the thing brings up Foremost and Chung Cheng Faucet co.

Patent 124341
US Patent 5713391
C.C.F. 401941

The problem is the rubber diaphragm inside the cartridge has broken, as a result there is no control of temperature and black in the water from the aging material.

Any ideas where I could find a replacement!?!?! I've emailed both Foremost and C.C.F but haven't heard back yet, there are some pics attached, sorry the one of the inside of the valve is pretty dark


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never seen or heard of one of those either. 

Try this guy. He's probably the most knowledgeable person I've ever seen on faucets. He's in Spokane, WA. I'm not sure if he ships to other parts of the country, but it's worth a try. If nothing else, he may be able to tell you where to order parts. Maybe you can email him the pictures you have.

http://www.bbb.org/eastern-washingt...ing/bill-the-fauceteer-in-spokane-wa-5000524/


----------



## 4x4fiend (Apr 18, 2011)

Solved....at least the identification part
For those interested it is a Foremost faucet from home depot/Canadian Tire, model FC-5037-CEB. Unfortunately the Foremost line of faucets is long gone, and not even the factory has any replacement parts. 
I guess we'll have to tear up some wall and replace the whole faucet if we want a bath, but that isn't happening for a while I don't think..

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope lots of DIYers read this post, as there's a good moral to this story: Don't buy pretty no-name Chinese junk from Big Box stores. It might be all cute and shiney, and goodness, soooo inexpensive! But down the road you'll kick yourself. Get good advice from somebody in the know before you buy any plumbing fixtures, faucets, etc. (and I don't mean the pimply minimum wager that works at the big box store.) We all know the best investment in our homes is in our kitchens and bathrooms. Shop for bargains, but don't cheap out. There are certain makes of faucets out there, for example, that are 50 years old and you can get parts for. Research before you buy.


----------



## vinottawa (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the same "Mystery pressure balance cartridge" and I'm looking to replace the middle part. The previous owner never put a membrane on the shower so I just finished renovating the bathroom and shower only to find out that the cold water no longer works. I don't want to break the tile again. Where you able to find a replacement piece? If you haven't, what did you end up doing?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

delta...moen.. american standard.. do these ring a bell....groe..kohler.....don't but anything else....and stay away from h.d..lowes..to purchase faucets..call your local plumber......IMO...:yes: we wong fo


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that--I hope others learn from your trouble---

When the wall is open --and the work is easy--CHANGE THE MIXER!!!


----------



## vinottawa (Aug 3, 2012)

I was able to replace it without breaking the tile, so I'm happy.


----------

